# Merrimac 21 jewels, anyone know about this one?



## jonnymac32 (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi all

I've also picked up a Merrimac gold plated 21 jewels watch, does anyone know anything about these?

Many thanks

John


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to :rltrlt:

Have you tried researching the name Merrimac in relation to Gibraltar at all? Also Gold filled is often used outside of the UK - - more often American or European origins.

Purely a guess, Merrimac may have been a retailer in Gibraltar, selling to tourist trade market?


----------

